# APR Presents the 2.0T (EA113) Intake Manifold Runner Flap Delete (RFD)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present an intake manifold Runner Flapper Delete System for 2.0T FSI (EA113) OEM intake manifold.










Product Page

The APR Runner Flap Delete System (RFD) is a motorsport inspired upgrade designed to eliminate airflow restrictions within the factory intake manifold. This product is for anyone looking to maximize performance on highly tuned engines.

The runner flaps are individual plates, much like a throttle body flap, located within the intake manifold runners. Unfortunately even when opened to the maximum position, the flaps still represent an airflow restriction as illustrated in the graphic below.










The APR RFD System fills the voids in each runner after removing the runner flaps. Each piece is precision CNC machined from billet aluminum on APR's live tooling in house lathe.

Simply removing the runner flaps can cause adverse running conditions during cold start. However through proper ECU recalibrations, APR's able to provide RFD specific software for all APR software stages to eliminate this harsh running condition. This is a free upgrade for all existing APR ECU Upgrade customers.










*Power Gains:* At Stage 3 airflow levels, typical results showed a decrease in turbocharger lag, more than a 10 ft-lbs of torque gain and more than a 10 horsepower gain.

*Recommendations:* This modification is recommended for APR Stage 2+ and higher modified engines. 

*Application:* For all 2.0T FSI (EA113) factory intake manifolds. If you're unsure which you have, please call for assistance.

*Part Number:*

MS100033

*Price:*

$199.99

*Where to Buy:*

You may purchase this item locally at any APR Dealer. Please use our dealer locator tool to locate a dealer near you. Alternatively you may purchase the item online through our RFD Product Page.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

On order


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

The kit looks good but it solves only half of the issue... What about the dividers in the head? There is still no real solution to fill the holes when removed. If APR made a billet piece for there as well, i bet most people would buy it in a second. 

Actually iirc Apr already makes these but they are not for sale no?


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

Could we order your (RFD) kit and use the software provided on an aftermarket manifold?

Does this allow the flapper motor to be taken out completely?


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

This is only for suit with a performance head. Like the INA heads.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

BlueDevil504 said:


> Could we order your (RFD) kit and use the software provided on an aftermarket manifold?
> 
> Does this allow the flapper motor to be taken out completely?


Yes and yes. 



CLestat said:


> This is only for suit with a performance head.


No, this works on the OEM head. You don't need it upgraded.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

so....what about the splitters in the head?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

iGen3 said:


> so....what about the splitters in the head?


You can remove them. The front splitter opening is blocked by the delete and we've yet to measure a difference or issue with our setup.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

But Apr does in fact have the parts in question. Hell sell the 8 pieces for 100usd but at least offer them to the community. It doesnt matter if the ports are off as most will port them anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> But Apr does in fact have the parts in question. Hell sell the 8 pieces for 100usd but at least offer them to the community. It doesnt matter if the ports are off as most will port them anyway.


The process above is quite different. It's not what you're thinking.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

The only other way i see it is to insert al round bar stock then port it down. It seems theres enough of a lip to keep it from falling out when completed but a little epoxy couldnt hurt.


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone got them mounted already?? Still waiting for mine to get here :banghead: ordered 3 weeks ago.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

I installed mine last weekend, and just had the new file flashed today. Keep in mind that they probably don't have a file for your car yet. I called tech support with my box # and they made me a file based on my existing software and mods. While you're waiting, get them your info so it'll be ready for you when you finally get the parts. 

The day I installed it was pretty warm out and cold start wasn't to bad, but the temps dropped down into the teens this week and cold start got a little rough for a minute or so. The file will also get rid of the CEL for the flap motor thinking it's stuck open. 










the cute box they come in


----------



## Teutonic turbo (Mar 13, 2004)

If you don't mind, could you please post your impressions of this modification. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

These are now IN STOCK at Achtuning! :thumbup:


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

I definitely noticed a difference in acceleration and throttle response, but I think I'm used to it already. 

If nothing else it eliminates one more part that fails, the runner flap motor. Also, it's a good excuse to pull the intake manifold and clean your valves.


----------



## Teutonic turbo (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks, for taking the time to post your impressions. 

It's always nice to have some feedback on a new product. I'm already sold on this modification, as the principle is sound and as you said, it eliminates a failure-prone part of engine.


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

Cant wait to get mine :thumbup:


----------

